# Schooner Argus



## ddonham (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm seeking information about the Portuguese fishing schooner Argus, formerly sailing as Polynesia with Windjammer Barefoot. Does anyone know where she is now, and who owns her?


----------



## John Adamson (Sep 7, 2005)

In 2009 she was bought at public auction in Aruba, and was taken back to Portugal, to be restored to her original look as a Grand Banks fishing schooner. Her near sister ship, the Santa Maria Manuela has already been refurbished, and is sailing again.

John


----------



## ddonham (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks, John. I appreciate the update. I'd still like to know where she is now and who owns her.
Dexter


----------

